# Change avatar?



## Geo (Feb 12, 2020)

My Geode is so well known but I really like the last coin I made. Should I change my profile pic to the coin or keep it as is?


----------



## butcher (Feb 12, 2020)

I like the Geode, Geo
Changing the name would now would be like changing the name of the Hershey bar, or the Cresent wrench.


----------



## Shark (Feb 12, 2020)

I am with butcher. But you might add the coin in a corner of your blue geode.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 13, 2020)

Shark said:


> I am with butcher. But you might add the coin in a corner of your blue geode.



I like that idea - or maybe put the coin in the center of the geode

Depending on the size of the coin - if you coin fits in the white center of the geode but is also small enough to be ringed by the blue ring (out from center) that might look really cool :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you guys. Great ideas. I'll play around with it and see what I can do.


----------

